# Just Finished New Shop



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 14, 2011)

I've spent the last several months organizing and re-organizing my new shop.  I finally think I have laid out the way I want it, at least until I buy a Band Saw or some other new toy. :biggrin:

I am recovering from my third shoulder replacement so right now all I can really do is run through the process in my head and insure I have the shop laid out so everything is right where I need it.  How many times can you reorganize a shop?  Well, I'll let you know if and when I ever finish! :smile-big:

Anyway, here are some pictures.


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 14, 2011)

Good looking shop, but way too clean. Every time I clean mine I rearrange it some.


----------



## renowb (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW! Nice shop! Nice organization! Even a flat screen tv!


----------



## robutacion (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks good Bob...!

I'm sure, you will be keeping changing things as you get using the work-shop, the only way you ever going to find out if everything is where it should, is after you start using it regularly.

I can see space there for a bandsaw and lots more...!:biggrin:

Good luck with your new shoulder.

Cheers
George


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy man cave bat-man!  That is one cool looking shop, but yea a little too clean...go make some shavings:wink::biggrin:


----------



## areaman (Jul 14, 2011)

your organizational skills are much better than mine! nice shop.


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 14, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> Holy man cave bat-man!  That is one cool looking shop, but yea a little too clean...go make some shavings:wink::biggrin:



Trust me as soon as I get the OK from the Doc I'll make me a big pile of shavings!!!  Until then it's :beer: time!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 14, 2011)

Bob you could not have been more timely with your post. I reorganize mine 3-4 times a year trying to get what I feel most comfortable with. I am glad that I am not the only one that does this. Nice looking shop, I understand about the shoulder issues, it does slow you down.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 14, 2011)

That's one nice shop. I wish i had one like that.


----------



## corian king (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow! Very nice shop.Can I come and play!! LOL


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 15, 2011)

Is the grenade for intruders!!:biggrin:  That's a really nice setup you got. If I had a flatscreen in mine i'd never get anything done.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree with others, nice shop and organized the way you want it. A good organized work flow sure helps get projects done with less frustration and better efficiency.

Congratulations on the shop. Hope this shoulder replacement works better and longer than previous ones.


----------



## bnoles (Jul 16, 2011)

WOW!!!  How much to come do mine?

Fantastic looking set up, I love a clean well organized shop.


----------



## Mazzywv (Jul 16, 2011)

I thing "dang" ought to just about cover it!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 17, 2011)

Bob,  Have you gotten your shop dirty yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 17, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> Bob,  Have you gotten your shop dirty yet? :biggrin:



NO! I go see the Doc on Wed so hopefully I get Ok to start playing again.  This clean shop crap is killing me!!!!


----------



## log2lumber (Jul 17, 2011)

*new shop*

How do you find anything in that mess.  Just kidding, very well organized
















.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 17, 2011)

Great looking shop.  I'm sure you're gonna love working there.

Did you epoxy coat the floors?  If so, did you use the gritty stuff to give some traction?


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 17, 2011)

beck3906 said:


> Great looking shop.  I'm sure you're gonna love working there.
> 
> Did you epoxy coat the floors?  If so, did you use the gritty stuff to give some traction?



I just used the Grey floor paint.  Couldn't justify the cost of Epoxy and so far very happy with just the plan ol' floor paint.  Got it from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 17, 2011)

Good Luck on your checkup Bob. I hope the doc gives you the all clear.


----------



## Oldmanwheeler (Jul 17, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> Good Luck on your checkup Bob. I hope the doc gives you the all clear.



Thank  you.


----------



## fitzman163 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice job. Now I have to go home and look at my mess of shop.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jul 19, 2011)

nice setup hope you get the ok to work in it soon it defiantly need some sawdust on the floor


----------

